# V



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

loved the original. just hope it isnt ruined.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

yeh looks ok, i always liked the original story of V :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

its real good , my mate sent it me !!

pilot was a success in the us , they will be defo making a full episode series now


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Watched the first four episodes of this although they seem to have rushed the storyline all into the first episode it is pretty good.

You can't help yourself in comparing to the original, well that didn't happen and that's not right etc etc.

Characters are completely different with some of the story line the same.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Seen the first 4 episodes. Not on until March 2010 now due to Winter Olympics.

I have never seen the original but like the new one.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

used to download until my favourite site went legit and now only has non copyrighted music artists but i liked the ones i saw it been improved from the first series mainly because the of visuals


----------



## the hitman (Oct 14, 2009)

Guys the original is on sky on new years day from first episode sorry cannot remember the exact channel.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

loved the original,when is this out in the uk ?


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I've watched the first four episodes of the new one, I remember the original and loved it. The new series is just as good.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep I have watched the first 4 episodes and it's very good so far.


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Yup as people say its pretty and after the 4th episode looks like its gonna get better.


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Sorry guys, being thick here, but is this on yet or are you guys downloading frrom the Interwebs?


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

po-low said:


> Sorry guys, being thick here, but is this on yet or are you guys downloading frrom the Interwebs?


On the interweb thingy.

www.watchv.tv

Hope this helps. Only problem is you have to fill in a survey first.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

the next 9 episodes of the series is showing in march , then if it does well they will start filming the second series


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

cleancar said:


> the next 9 episodes of the series is showing in march , then if it does well they will start filming the second series


I thought it was only going to be 1 series like the original?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

jamest said:


> I thought it was only going to be 1 series like the original?


original was 3 series. looking at them sat on my dvd shelf now.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Crystal Finish said:


> original was 3 series. looking at them sat on my dvd shelf now.


I take it you mean the seperate sections of it?

The TV series was only 1 series according to Wikipedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_V_(1984_TV_series)_episodes

Started off with the mini series, then the final battle then a the series.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

if after the 9 episodes it is a sucess it will roll on like prison break my mates into v like you wouldnt believe he has most of the props and costumes from original series and been in sci fi magazine a few times with a feature on his collections!

He has his own V shrine room with full size troopers etc lol !


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

series will be shown on the scifi channel on sky next year , they are showing trailers for it already


----------

